# problems



## celtbhoy (May 17, 2007)

i have a samsung 22 in sm225mw lcd flat screen, i have a pc,a digi sender for a sky hook up and an analog aerial connected to it.. it was 1month old when i noticed the menu and text turning a funny color! it then just got worse, i got it replaced from a different store from the one i bought it in.
that was 2 wks ago, now it is doing the same thing!!! they can't work out what is going on. so i'll have to bring IT back again all this is a lot of hassle as it is a 4o mile round trip to get to store. guy from samsung says it MIGHT be a prob with my set-up!!?? any of you guys any ideas???:upset::4-dontkno:sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

something may be causing interference on the wireless sender
microwave
flouro's
try it with one of the items disconnected at a time and see if the problem can be isolated to one of them


----------

